# 120 Gr Nosler BT supposedly hunting round



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well shot the 1st deer with the 120 Gr 284 Nosler BT hunting round. Same ole stuff. No exit wound no blood nothing. Did find the deer (good deer for me) about 50-60 yards piled up dead but just luck to find him in all the brush. No trail, nada. No more Nosler BT's for me even if its supposed to be a hunting round. Oh yeah had to probe around to even fine entry wound.


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm far from an expert,but from what you typed it sounds like the bullet expended all its energy in the deer without exiting,which is what i would prefer rather than blowing a hole right through it. I have seen one deer i hit with a 30-06, right in the boiler room run close to 50 yards before piling up.Hopefully you'll get better advice than what i got,which is stepping up to a 140 grain nosler and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Certainly is best to dissapate all the energy in the animal and not in a tree past it but it needs an exit wound, Need something to give an indication of a hit. Some blood trail, something. But thats why there a are Fords and Chevys. Just plain luck to find the deer.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

There is something wrong if you can't see the bullet impact through the scope...in my opinion. An exit wound isn't necessary at all. A good hit is a good hit, and that bullet did just what it was supposed to do. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

CHARLIE said:


> Well shot the 1st deer with the 120 Gr 284 Nosler BT hunting round. Same ole stuff. No exit wound no blood nothing. Did find the deer (good deer for me) about 50-60 yards piled up dead but just luck to find him in all the brush. No trail, nada. No more Nosler BT's for me even if its supposed to be a hunting round. Oh yeah had to probe around to even fine entry wound.


When I go to Central Texas on the hunt in January I am carrying the old 30-30 and 32-40. They can preach all they want about the 284 bullets.
I lost a huge 9 for the very same reason last year and found him the next day.
I am carrying what puts them down and they stay down.
Don't shoot over a hundred yards away anymore, I want big slow semi's hitting them. I want big holes and a blood trail that looks like someone was pouring out a bucket of paint.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I furnish loads for a couple of people shooting .260 Remington and .257 Roberts. Both are shooting Ballistic Tips and Winchester CT Ballistic Tips. The .260 shoots 120 grainer's and the .257 shoots 115 grain CT's and 110 grain Ballistic Tips. Blue tips she calls them. No complaints of run away's. Of course some people don't always fess up to losing a deer but I know this guy pretty good and if they weren't dying he would let me know. The main thing is they have confidence in the loads.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Charlie, are you shooting a 7-08? I shot 140 Nosler BT's in mine and if they were far enough away I didn't feel comfortable shooting them in the neck, I had no problems shooting them in the shoulder. No massive exit woulds but enough to leave a blood trail. I grew up shooting a 308 with handloaded bronze points. Talk about an exit wound. They would still run a ways before going down, but never a problem following them.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

223Ai

Hell I knew I hit the deer that wasnt the problem. It was recovering the deer. If he runs and leaves no trail and you dont find him is the issue. Not going to say I never miss but it doesent happen too often. Well caint remember ever but thats not the problem. Sure the deer will die somewhere but where is the issue. thats all. Again different strokes for different folks.. I probably going back to Barnes or maybe try fusion. You know there is two ways to look at this. 1. shoot with a Nosler BT and he runs and no blood trail no sign and hope to recover the animal
2. shoot a good pass through bullet and he runs but you have a good sign and trail to follow to recover the deer. What would you do ?

Scout177

Bronze points havent heard about them in years and yes did hunt with them lots especially in Colorado


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> An exit wound isn't necessary at all.


And with that statement you just lost all credibility on this board.

Charlie I never had any luck with a Nosler bullet but that's just me.

TH


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Did you recover the bullet or did it just explode inside?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Charlie, I haven't had good accuracy or consistency with the Fusions. Now that was factory loads not hand loads but they printed all over the target both 7-08 and 308. Go back to Barnes or Gamekings


----------



## bbquman (Oct 1, 2005)

At that range an core lokt would have given better performance. 
I shot a deer 50yds with 150 gr .308 with the same results as yours except 
It only ran abt 20ft. Small entrance no exit no heart.

Here us link to nosler bullet
http://forum.nosler.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=27704


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Trouthunter said:


> And with that statement you just lost all credibility on this


Good to know, thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

CHARLIE said:


> 223Ai
> 
> Hell I knew I hit the deer that wasnt the problem. It was recovering the deer. If he runs and leaves no trail and you dont find him is the issue. Not going to say I never miss but it doesent happen too often. Well caint remember ever but thats not the problem. Sure the deer will die somewhere but where is the issue. thats all. Again different strokes for different folks.. I probably going back to Barnes or maybe try fusion. You know there is two ways to look at this. 1. shoot with a Nosler BT and he runs and no blood trail no sign and hope to recover the animal
> 2. shoot a good pass through bullet and he runs but you have a good sign and trail to follow to recover the deer. What would you do


Personally, depending on this distance, I'll either break the shoulders or pop them in the head. I'm not saying that the bullet is good or bad, just that it did what it was designed to do. In my opinion, shot placement matters first and foremost, and I always put it where it matters most given the circumstances. Exit wounds are literally the last thing I would ever worry about. I'd much rather have a bullet dump all of it's energy in the animal...where I aimed.

But then again, I also practice, a lot. I'd rather see folks piling primers on the range than worrying about bullets. That said, the TSX gives you more room for error, and certainly gives you more damage..though not drastically more. If it's accurate, then go for it if it makes you more comfortable. No worries either way.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

223Ai

Certainly its all about bullet placement. Deer was hit square in the pumphouse totally destroying a shoulder(had to throw away) and inside. Never found the bullet. Some folks want an exploding bullet that leaves no sign. I am one who does want some type of trail to follow if necessary thats all. Ballistic tip hunting bullet is supposed to do that. In my opionion it is no better than a plain ballistic tip designed to explode which it does. I see them as a varmit round not a deer hunting round. Again it was by far the most accurate bullet I have tried but as far as doing the job I want, sorry no way.. Just a note I have burned many of primer on the range and have to dis agree with you. Barnes does less damage but gives a pass through every time. Fired many of them. Was just looking for a good round which was a little less expensive and tried the Nosler. Just didnt work. Tried them years ago and they just blew up. Supposedly the new "hunting round" was going to fix that which it did not. Good shooting and hunting.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

The shoulder that was destroyed was on exit side? If so I would think you just hit to much bone to have enough energy for the bullet to exit.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> And with that statement you just lost all credibility on this board.
> 
> Charlie I never had any luck with a Nosler bullet but that's just me.
> 
> TH


I agree with his statement. he is still credible. Anyhow, You don't speak for this board. Stay on point.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

i feel the ballistic tip is better off in a mag caliber than standard calibers. my 300 wsm loves them and the deer hate them. very rarely i dont have an exit hole in a big bodied white tail. if a deer gets off the road the blood trail is trememdous. if you arent shooting something that says mag on the end of the name i think you should stick with non polymer tipped bullet, with the exception of the accubond.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

sixshootertexan

Nope shoulder on entry side. Dont think the bullet ever made it to the other side. IMHO a good bullet would have penetrated both sholders and had an exit not "blowup" and come apart. Good bullet expands and stays together to give penetration. Ballistic tip does exactly as it is advertised to do so I am away from them. Good hunting.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

it takes a lot of energy to penetrate both shoulders and have an exit hole. seen many a deer with both shoulders blown out and found the slug under the hide on the off shoulder with 270's, 30-06's and even some mag calibers. if you want the best chance for 2 holes and blown out shoulders step up to some mag and a solid bullet.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I also do not like ballistic tip bullets for game animals. I don't have any personal experience with them because I never used them. I read the literature on how they were designed to perform and I felt like they weren't made for game animals. I am like Charlie, it needs to pass all the way through and leave a good blood trail. 

For years it was the CoreLokt or Nosler Partition bullets for me, expanded to provide maximum damage and retained the weight to provide the energy for an exit wound. I have killed a few, and I have never not had one pass through (including probably 20+ transpecos mule deer) , except for the few times frontal shots in the chest. All of these were shot with a 130 grain .270 only. That is all I hunted with until a couple years ago.

For me today, the Berger VLD Hunting bullets have replaced the CoreLokt style.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

If you would quit shooting them in the shoulder you would have that exit wound. Right behind the shoulder is the best place to shoot for massive internal damage and large exit wound. 140gr BT's from a 7mm mag will pass through the shoulder.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Incidentally, the Nosler Accubond has a heavier jacket than the Nosler BT and would likely give you the accuracy and pass through. It is a polymer tip bullet as well but they are as expensive as the Barnes. My 300 Weatherby loves to eat those Accubonds.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I agree with his statement.


Seriously?

So you don't think an exit wound is necessary on deer size game?

Well I'll agree if head shot or breaking the neck, but you shoot a deer in the body, especially a high lung shot with no exit wound, then good luck finding the animal in the brush country if it runs.

TH


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Bottomsup

Your correct but there are times (such as this time) the deer was moving never stopped and had no other choice. Wasnt broadside and was never going to be broadside quartering towards me. Entry was just in front of left shoulder (destroyed it). Was not a great angle as to bullet to pass inside of the body cavity should have come out behind left shoulder but didnt. Enough of this discussion. I just wanted to try the new Bullet and I tried it. Just doesent suite my needs.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

The issue here is with a couple of things, maybe 3:

1: Did the bullet hit a large bone or maybe even 2?

2: Bullet construction on BTs has always been suspect for me. Unlike some here I think the bullet should go all the way through the animal. More penetration = more damage. Exit wounds leave blood trails. this is why I like bonded bullets or Barnes X.

3: Sectional Density 120 gr Nosler BT has an SD of .213. Not very good. SD is directly related to penetration. In my opinion sectional densities should be in the 240s for deer sized game. a 140 grain .284 bullet has an Sd of .248.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Trouthunter said:


> Seriously?
> 
> So you don't think an exit wound is necessary on deer size game?
> 
> ...


I've shot deer and hogs with a lot of different bullets, some exited, some didn't. Everything from 75 Amaxes at 3010, 82 bergers at 3010, 75 ss2's at 2900, 123 smk's at 2970, 155 scenars at 2850, some crappy 30-06 core lokt from god knows where, 140 gamekings at 2700...all killed the animal, and the one constant is that there is no constant. Deer do crazy things when hit. I'll tell you this for certain though, exit wound or not, every deer that I've broken shoulders on has dropped right there, and the same holds true for head shots.

Exit wounds are nice, but definitely not anything I'd ever worry about. Shot placement trumps it all in my opinion...and given a choice, I'll take my 223ai sending 75 amaxes and warpspeed any day of the week.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*No blood trail*



CHARLIE said:


> Well shot the 1st deer with the 120 Gr 284 Nosler BT hunting round. Same ole stuff. No exit wound no blood nothing. Did find the deer (good deer for me) about 50-60 yards piled up dead but just luck to find him in all the brush. No trail, nada. No more Nosler BT's for me even if its supposed to be a hunting round. Oh yeah had to probe around to even fine entry wound.


Had the same situation happen yesterday a.m. @ our lease Charlie; I invited a cousin of my wife and he took his first spike @ 75yds. shooting my 7/08 w/140 grain Remmy core-lokts. Great shot behind the shoulder complete pass thru, but very little blood left to trail.

I went over to help him and found the impact spot of the shot, a few drops of pinkish blood and a few small spots of blood maybe 10-15 yds. down the trail, then no blood. I knew it was a lung hit and went looking for the animal; found it piled up under a dead huisache, blood all over the ground where it expired.

When I cut it open to gut it a lot of the blood was still in the body cavity in the boiler room area?

This type of thing sometimes happens, and it depends on our woodsmanship to be able to recover the animal. I always want a blood trail to follow but it just don't work out that way from time to time, I use only core-lokt thru all my rifles mind u, it is the nature of the beast I guess.

Not the first time this type of deal has occurred, nor will it be the last.....


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

DCAVA

yes sir a shot a little high is gonna have that problem. Chest just fills up with no place to drain. Normally lung shots that high. But saying that you did find some evidence of a good hit such as blood, hair, and lung to assure you of a good hit. Pass through normally does that.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

CHARLIE said:


> DCAVA
> 
> yes sir a shot a little high is gonna have that problem. Chest just fills up with no place to drain. Normally lung shots that high. But saying that you did find some evidence of a good hit such as blood, hair, and lung to assure you of a good hit. Pass through normally does that.


The exit wound was a little high, bullet sometimes ricochets an veers off a little inside the animal, in this case little high on the exit wound channel causing the blood to not drain out.

I hear ya on the frustration of no blood whatsoever, that is a pain in the arse!!

I have killed a couple of deer and found the mushroomed core-lokt in the opposite side of the animal in the hide. I kept them and have 'em @ home in a box; I will try to remember and snap some pics to post 'em up.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

DCAVA

I have plenty like that especially on mule deer and elk. Not too many on whitetail.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You don't have to worry about not leaving an exit wound with the TSX buddy. Where you hunt, you are going to need a blood trail eventually. I gave up on BT bullets right after they came out on anything but varmints. I saw your deer and he's a good'un. Congrats!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Haute

Your right, never had a problem with the TSX while hunting with my 223. I should have never tried to change. The old saying "if it aint broke dont fix it" is so true. Just figured with the bigger heavier bullet it wouldnt be as critical but I was wrong. Good hunting ole buddy.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Ballistic tip*

I used to use them and most of the animals went from 40 - 100 yards some with a trail some with out , then went to TSX bullets and like was said all pass thru spraying blood trail out the other side , in my 7mm-08 I shoot 150 grain long range accubonds every thing I have shot have been bang flops . The first deer I shot with this load was a quartering facing me at 225 yards , shot thru the left frount chest bullet went thru and stuck on the right side behind the right shoulder . again bang flop . The rest the guns I load for I use berger bullets , I shoot them behind the shoulder now and pass thru has been the norm , did shoot a 200 lbs sow last year and the bullet went thru her and another 75 pig behind her went thru both pigs at 175 yards , big sow went 20 feet spraying blood and smaller pig fell over . This works for me results may very .

Biggest thing is I am not a good tracker so what I shoot has to fall over :walkingsm


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Well I have killed quite a few with a 22-250 Nosler BT and never had an exit wound besides the neck shot ones and never had to trail one over 20-30 yards. They all left a blood trail you just have to look for it a little harder. If it was quartering towards me I would have shot it in the neck not the shoulder.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Bottomsup

I tell ya there was no indication of any hit on the deer either entry or exit. Had to feel around and fine a entry hole. Was not a smear of blood. Your right probably should have shot in the neck but this was my biggest whitetail ever and didnt want any chance of a miss since he was moving. But believing this new Ballistic Tip hunting bullet had been improved I didnt worry. But again boys and girls I understand everyone likes somewhat different things. I am not condeming anything or any one. The Ballistic tip is just not to my liking. Good hunting.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^^^Post up a picture of the buck Charlie so we can see him.....


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

When it comes to my hunting rifle, I don't make many changes unless I can test them extensively to make sure they work like I want. My worst hunting fear is that I miss a lifetime buck due to some equipment failure/malfunction. Probably the main reason I hunted with the same Model 70 .270 and Leupold scope for almost 30 years. It just never changed.

Sometimes when you are hunting, you just have to take the shot that is presented or pass all together. Sounds like Charlie got into one he couldn't pass on and made a good shot. Congrats.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes Charlie lets see your buck. Glad you were able to retrieve him. I just hope I can still hunt at 70+.


----------



## Daddio (Sep 6, 2006)

Ballistic Tips are like a Bad girlfriend, eventually they are going to break your heart!!!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Buck*

Let's see that buck !!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Take 75+ strangers per year hunting in the brush country and you WILL NEED A BLOOD TRAIL to find their animals. Knowing you can put a bullet where it matters is one thing but having confidence in a stranger doing it is something completely different. There's no telling how many deer we'd loose without blood trails.

On another note, shoot a deer and call a good deer dog man to help you find it. Tell him "I know I hit him but I don't have any sign" and see how far that gets you.

From someone who hunts and trails deer for a living, an exit and thus a blood trail are very necessary. NO Ballistic tips style bullets allowed!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah Charlie, let's see the deer already!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Cynoscion said:


> Take 75+ strangers per year hunting in the brush country and you WILL NEED A BLOOD TRAIL to find their animals. Knowing you can put a bullet where it matters is one thing but having confidence in a stranger doing it is something completely different. There's no telling how many deer we'd loose without blood trails.
> 
> On another note, shoot a deer and call a good deer dog man to help you find it. Tell him "I know I hit him but I don't have any sign" and see how far that gets you.
> 
> From someone who hunts and trails deer for a living, an exit and thus a blood trail are very necessary. NO Ballistic tips style bullets allowed!


Agree all the way. If we could only see eye to eye on non-rattling rattlers


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

OK guys I normally dont do this but maybe it's far enough down on this post so here he is.

Ok guys I had it up for a while but changed my mind and removed it. Anyone who wants to see it just forward your e mail to me and I will send it.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Cynoscion said:


> Take 75+ strangers per year hunting in the brush country and you WILL NEED A BLOOD TRAIL to find their animals. Knowing you can put a bullet where it matters is one thing but having confidence in a stranger doing it is something completely different. There's no telling how many deer we'd loose without blood trails.
> 
> On another note, shoot a deer and call a good deer dog man to help you find it. Tell him "I know I hit him but I don't have any sign" and see how far that gets you.
> 
> From someone who hunts and trails deer for a living, an exit and thus a blood trail are very necessary. NO Ballistic tips style bullets allowed!


I have quite all the fancy stuff and returned to what I started dancing with the 32-40 and 30-30 in a rifle. 
I like big holes its buckshot till the leaves fall then the lever guns.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I guess I've been lucky. Switched to .308 165gr Nosler BT this year. First shot was 2 pigs that I lined up and shot just behind the shoulder - bullet passed through first one and then through second one. First one dropped where he stood and second one spun around and dropped about 10 - 15 feet away. Grandson shot a doe right behind the shoulder and she dropped in her tracks. I've dropped a lot of deer but never saw one do like this - both front legs spread out to her side and her chin hit the ground. Never moved after that but did get bullet pass-through. Second doe doesn't count as it was a head shot that dropped in her tracks. No complaints so far.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Only time ive ever had a deer run a ways is with my 308 and 150gr speer hit cors.. I found it but boy what a mess. Since that time, Ive only used my ar15 with the 65gr sierra hpbt. All these little texas deer and several axis deer have all dropped like a bolt of lightening hit em. Neck shots only and I dont shoot when they are on an all out run, works like a charm. Figure if I ever go elk hunting someday I'll bring the 308 back out again..no need ruining a bunch of meat till then.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Charlie had a good friend that shot the 'BT' out of 7mag after 3 or 4 deer with the same results as you he went to the partition and has never looked back....the others can say what they want BUT all it takes is one instance of not finding any blood....with some it might take twice


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I been checking email the last cpl days.....I got nothing to send you.....YET


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Walter

Look again


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Laundry time. I shoot the crude out of BTs - .284(140 gr) and .308- they are accurate and thin jacketed- but (as mentioned )- behind shoulder is the ticket. A 220lb Webb county buck received his pass through last week. Ray Charles could follow the 30 yds he ran


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Mrsh978, I dont understand why everyone wants to shoot the deer in the shoulder. All your doing is damaging the shoulder/leg meat and possibly not getting bullet penetration with any kind of bullet. I was taught at age 5 to aim right behind the shoulder and at 11 I was bowhunting and doing the same. I am 100 percent confident I can kill any Whitetail with BT's from my 7mm mag or my 22-250.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well most folks say in the shoulder when they are really meaning behind the shoulder. (I think)


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*this*



CHARLIE said:


> Well most folks say in the shoulder when they are really meaning behind the shoulder. (I think)


^^^^ this ^^^^^


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bottomsup said:


> Mrsh978, I dont understand why everyone wants to shoot the deer in the shoulder. All your doing is damaging the shoulder/leg meat and possibly not getting bullet penetration with any kind of bullet. I was taught at age 5 to aim right behind the shoulder and at 11 I was bowhunting and doing the same. I am 100 percent confident I can kill any Whitetail with BT's from my 7mm mag or my 22-250.


The problem is not killing them... It's finding them already dead.

I shot a good buck year before last with a .257Wby Barnes TSX. I knew I hit him and found spray blood right where he was standing. The next noticeable blood was about 10' and I would find a drip or so at around that distance for over 40yds. Found a bigger spot where he stood before he jumped the fence and a spot or 2 where he landed and then nothing else. Scoured the area in every direction in short semi circle patterns and up and down the fenceline area in case he had turned either way. Finally gave up well after dark until the next morning. Found him the next morning about 70 yards downhill from the fence he jumped in some high grass. I had hit him about 2" higher than I was aiming for and the exit wound was slightly higher due to him being uphill from me. Yotes had gotten on him overnight, so I spent about a half hour looking for blood between him and the last blood I found the night before. I found 3 more spots on grass along the entire 70 yards.

Point being, any deadly bullet strike can fail to leave substantial blood. I choose mine knowing I will get a pass thru 99% of the time.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I have never had a problem finding them and never had one run 70 yards. My buddy shoots a 25-06 with BT's. He says they run sometimes but not more than 20 yards. That is why I love the BT's. Behind the shoulder = massive internal organ damage = death in seconds. With the 7mm mag they always pass through with an exit wound bigger than a golf ball and I havent had one run. With BT's out of the 22-250 I dont get an exit would but I never did get an exit wound with soft points either. Never had one run more than around 20-30 yards and some drop in their tracks with most of their organs turned to jello.



Haute Pursuit said:


> The problem is not killing them... It's finding them already dead.
> 
> I shot a good buck year before last with a .257Wby Barnes TSX. I knew I hit him and found spray blood right where he was standing. The next noticeable blood was about 10' and I would find a drip or so at around that distance for over 40yds. Found a bigger spot where he stood before he jumped the fence and a spot or 2 where he landed and then nothing else. Scoured the area in every direction in short semi circle patterns and up and down the fenceline area in case he had turned either way. Finally gave up well after dark until the next morning. Found him the next morning about 70 yards downhill from the fence he jumped in some high grass. I had hit him about 2" higher than I was aiming for and the exit wound was slightly higher due to him being uphill from me. Yotes had gotten on him overnight, so I spent about a half hour looking for blood between him and the last blood I found the night before. I found 3 more spots on grass along the entire 70 yards.
> 
> Point being, any deadly bullet strike can fail to leave substantial blood. I choose mine knowing I will get a pass thru 99% of the time.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

BT have their limitations, but all the deer we kill with them are found less than 100 yds - most less than 20. I AM converting inventory to accubonds once my stock is out. They are just as accurate but a bonded bullet


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bottomsup said:


> I have never had a problem finding them and never had one run 70 yards. My buddy shoots a 25-06 with BT's. He says they run sometimes but not more than 20 yards. That is why I love the BT's. Behind the shoulder = massive internal organ damage = death in seconds. With the 7mm mag they always pass through with an exit wound bigger than a golf ball and I havent had one run. With BT's out of the 22-250 I dont get an exit would but I never did get an exit wound with soft points either. Never had one run more than around 20-30 yards and some drop in their tracks with most of their organs turned to jello.


I used the Barnes TSX example only to show that any bullet can lead to a poor blood trail in the field. I didn't bother to share why I won't use BT's based on my own experience and what I have seen from others based on 30+ years of managing a large hunting ranch. It's good to have choices and I am not trying to say any one is better than the other. I just know that I hate losing shot deer. I do everything I can to better my odds of not finding one due to a lack of a blood trail.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I used the Barnes TSX example only to show that any bullet can lead to a poor blood trail in the field. I didn't bother to share why I won't use BT's based on my own experience and what I have seen from others based on 30+ years of managing a large hunting ranch. It's good to have choices and I am not trying to say any one is better than the other. I just know that I hate losing shot deer. I do everything I can to better my odds of not finding one due to a lack of a blood trail.


Well said.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I've never tried the 120s but the 140s work great in my 7stw.

A shoulder shot will never exit with this bullet. A double lung will most of the time.

I've shot animals up to 300lbs, come to think of it I've never lost an animal with this gun/bullet combo.

That 140gr is traveling over 3400fps so that's a lot of woo pow on impact.

If you're looking for an exit every time try an accubond. They shoot good for me in the .300 I load for.


----------

